# Banana Boat lotion smell?



## NsMar42111 (Aug 8, 2017)

Apparently searching the forum for "banana" will turn up nothing like this....

A friend requested soap that smells like the banana boat tanning oil. I haven't smelled it in years and all I remember is coconut? I told them they are getting M&P because coconut is tricky LOL. 

Has anyone found a scent (or combo of scents) that could pass for this? I have several different coconuts on hand...


----------



## Stacyspy (Aug 8, 2017)

Nature's Garden has a scent called "sun your buns" that says it smells just like Banana Boat. I haven't used it, but I have tried VACandles Hawaiian Tropic Type, and I did like it.


----------



## mx5inpenn (Aug 9, 2017)

I haven't tried many coconut scents, but coconut craze from ng smells like suntan oil in the 80's and 90's to my memory. It is an accelerator, but if you don't try to do anything complicated and move fast, its ok in CP.


----------



## NsMar42111 (Aug 10, 2017)

Oh boy more places to try! Thanks for the suggestions, going to poke and see what prices are there


----------

